# ازاى اغير صورة الديسك توب



## taten (9 أغسطس 2010)

هاى ازاى اغير صورة الديسك توب فى الويندوز سفن مش عارف اعملها ازاى ولا موجود اوبشن فى كونترول بانل ولا موجود فى الصور العادية انى اعملها ديسك توب باك جراوند


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 أغسطس 2010)

*دة لينك من ميكروسوفت بيشرح الطريقة

هـــنـــا

لو معرفتيش تعملية قولي
وانا اعملك شرح فيديو للطريقة 
*


----------



## taten (10 أغسطس 2010)

انا طلعت ويندوز سفن ستارتر ودى طلع انى ما قدرشى اغير صورة الديسك توب بتاعتها خالص الا اذا عملت ابجريد لويندوز سفن نوع تانى و طبعآ لازم ابجريد كى يالة مش مشكلة بقا


----------



## beho86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

taten, if you have a picture, and you want to make a background. Try (right click ) on the picture, choose  (set as desktop background) , it should work fine. Let me know if it didn't​


----------

